# Good job offer? Need ur help!



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

I got an offer for coming to the UAE.

Job is in an tourism and I never worked in this field, it's just I wanna start in this job 'cause it's my passion..

They will pay me 5500 AED, I get a shared furnished accomondation with private bedroom, coming & return flight. Job is around the country and Oman, living and office will be in Sharjah.

Also company will pay my UAE driving liscense.

I am single, non smoking...vegetarian  

Can I survive in a good way without having still so many days of the months when the money is spent  ?!

Thanks for your answer & discussions.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

Are they paying for a car for you as well - or maybe a permanent driver?

If you're going to be in Oman regularly you do realise that Muscat is around 5-6 hours drive from Sharjah don't you?

Also try to check out the accommodation first, there are some ghastly places in Sharjah - some good ones too though. Can you get a building and area? Maybe someone here can help you out.

As for the amount they're paying, if you have no bills (utilities/car/insurance etc.) then yes, it's do-able for a single person. if you have to pay for those then it'll be a struggle.

Come here, live OK for a year or so, and then move to a bigger company that will pay you better money.

Hope to see you soon.


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Are they paying for a car for you as well - or maybe a permanent driver?
> 
> ...


..by the way...I just graduated and am looking for new experiences and going out of my homecountry, I didn't start a job here yet..so I am not expecting sooo much...everything depending on salary will be more than I have here...but on the other hand also I don't wanna work and live in a bad way..but the job sounds so interesting for me.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

MissLisa said:


> ..*by the way...I just graduated and am looking for new experiences and going out of my homecountry,* I didn't start a job here yet..so I am not expecting sooo much...everything depending on salary will be more than I have here...but on the other hand also I don't wanna work and live in a bad way..but the job sounds so interesting for me.


That's your answer then. Sharjah shops are relatively cheap, and realistically the company should let you use the car whenever! I'd check, it includes full use of car, cos you gotta expect that really.

Enjoy!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

MissLisa said:


> I got an offer for coming to the UAE.
> 
> Job is in an tourism and I never worked in this field, it's just I wanna start in this job 'cause it's my passion..
> 
> ...


You can make it if you don't lose focus and you know why you're here.

It takes time to know the job market though, so read the contract carefully to make sure that the job you're currently offered is what you want to do for three years or so. Many companies, especially smaller ones, try to take advantage of the people who don't have Gulf experience or are new to the domain. Also, some employers here keep the employees' passports, which means you are not free to leave the country or travel without their permission. 

It also takes time to know who you can trust and who is trying to use you. Sharjah does not have nightlife, and you have to be modest in appearance and behaviour. Shopping is cheaper, and I found a lot of great deals on food and clothing. People will respect you as long as you don't show you're a liberated Western woman . Traffic is mental sometimes and some streets and areas are beyond filthy. 

I lived in Sharjah for two months and commuted to Dubai daily until i found a serious job offer. Then I started working two full time jobs and another weekend part time job to save some and be able to rent a room in a better location in Dubai. You can definitely make it even as a single woman - although at times I regretted not having a male partner to help me through the rough times - and as they say, "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger." 

It really depends on what type of lifestyle you are looking for. As a single woman, you'll have to watch your step, and you have to get used to men staring at you , especially Asian workers. Many have not seen white women before (shocking, but true), and wearing a spaghetti top or tight jeans is like walking naked. Local women will stare too if you don't wear long sleeves and loose pants. 

I loved the malls in Sharjah and the fresh produce they offer. You can relax and have tea, coffee, or ice cream in the big malls. The smaller coffee and shisha shops in the streets are usually full of men, and you won't be comfortable about how they serve you. Generally, if you are careful what you spend on, you will make it. I found 300 DHS a week to be more than enough for the weekly shopping in Sharjah, clothing excluded. 

Good luck and do contact me if you need more advice. I sooooooooooooo know what's like to start here on your own.


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

@ Andy..ok I will check but still I don't think so...I will keep u updated 
And ja..I mean sure, even the 5000 something AED will be more then just being her ein Europe without having any good job and I am hoping to get better position or job then...anyway 





cami said:


> You can make it if you don't lose focus and you know why you're here.
> 
> It takes time to know the job market though, so read the contract carefully to make sure that the job you're currently offered is what you want to do for three years or so. Many companies, especially smaller ones, try to take advantage of the people who don't have Gulf experience or are new to the domain. Also, some employers here keep the employees' passports, which means you are not free to leave the country or travel without their permission. Well..there is also this "keeping passwort for safety reasons in the working conditions, but also they write (what the reality is, is another question...!?) that they will give it back to me for any vaild purpose/requirement..when I give them my labor card. Soooo, what to do??? The company seems to be quite good otherwise, won awards etc. Under sheiks rule. I mean..if I have two days off I'd love to go to Oman for example, but without Passport, no chance, so what...will that be a valid requirement for them to give me the passport back????!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

When you say you have been to UAE on vacation before, did you mean Dubai ? Sharjah is very different to Dubai or Abu Dhabi.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

MissLisa said:


> @ Andy..ok I will check but still I don't think so...I will keep u updated
> And ja..I mean sure, even the 5000 something AED will be more then just being her ein Europe without having any good job and I am hoping to get better position or job then...anyway


"safety reasons" like what? i wouldn't give anyone my passport for any reasons. tell them you're going to open a safe box at a bank if they are so concerned


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

MissLisa said:


> I got an offer for coming to the UAE.
> 
> Job is in an tourism and I never worked in this field, it's just I wanna start in this job 'cause it's my passion..
> 
> ...


Gruss Gott!

If this is your first job out of college then it might not be a bad starting wage. I known people who worked for less straight out of college. Tourism industry doesn't pay well in the UAE anyway. Try not to go out drinking too often - alcohol is one way to tear through a salary very quickly.

If company keeps your passport, that doesn't really make sense if you have to travel to Oman regularly. Anyway, what you can do then is keep it the first time they give it to you for an Oman trip, and if company asks you to return it for "safekeeping" or whatever BS they use, tell them you checked with the German embassy and UAE Ministry of Labour, and they told you that you are responsible for safekeeping of your passport.

You could actually check with them anyway, I expect that's what they'd say depending on how you worded the question. I'd try something like "_Hello, am I responsible for the safekeeping of my own passport? Ja? Gut, danke schoen, auf wiederhoeren, click._"

The rest of it, I'd say much the same as everyone else. But do your best to find out area and building you are living in before you sign up. And be ready to say no if it's not good. You found this job, you should be able to find another.

Or try and negotiate a rent allowance - rents at present in Dubai are way cheaper than a couple of years ago.


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

wandabug said:


> When you say you have been to UAE on vacation before, did you mean Dubai ? Sharjah is very different to Dubai or Abu Dhabi.


I was staying most of the time in Dubai but also stayed in AD, Fujeirah "the nature"  ..Oman...

I think I know Sharjah is different


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

bonk said:


> Gruss Gott!
> 
> If this is your first job out of college then it might not be a bad starting wage. I known people who worked for less straight out of college. Tourism industry doesn't pay well in the UAE anyway. Try not to go out drinking too often - alcohol is one way to tear through a salary very quickly. It's not my aim to spend on drinks 200AED a weekend  Don't worry.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your replie.


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

As far as I could find out yet, the office is located on a big street between Al Shuwaihean and Al Mujarrah..and I got the info that the accomondation will be close to the office...but no more info about how close (close by car, by feet...?)

On a map it seems the Fish markt and Fruit&Vegetable market is in near walking distance of the office. Also a big green park where I cannot find the name of.

Any ideas already about that place?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I know that area, i drive along the corniche a few times a week. It's right in the center of Sharjah, a taxi to Dubai (Jumeriah) will be about AED120 each way, it is near the bus station - but I wouldn't fancy going on the buses.
As for the area, it is quite built up, There is a large green open space and you can walk along the creek from there.
It's the old Iranian area so there's quite a few museums etc. there too.
All in all, not the best place to live in Sharjah - that's more Al Fisht - but nor is it the worst.
On a positive note, a cab from there to the beach bar (Outside Inn) or Kempinski (Sports bar) in Ajman is only 10-15Dhs.
As I said, not bad, but not great either. Ask if the apartment block is "families only" cos if it's not there'll be a lot, and I mean a LOT of "bachelors" staring at you....
Good luck


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Map here

Sharjah Map

FYI


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

MissLisa said:


> As far as I could find out yet, the office is located on a big street between Al Shuwaihean and Al Mujarrah..and I got the info that the accomondation will be close to the office...but no more info about how close (close by car, by feet...?)
> 
> On a map it seems the Fish markt and Fruit&Vegetable market is in near walking distance of the office. Also a big green park where I cannot find the name of.
> 
> Any ideas already about that place?


Al Mujarrah Park?

Fish market is in Al Jubail? If so, that's a long walk. Too far in summer temperatures.



Andy Capp said:


> I know that area, i drive along the corniche a few times a week. It's right in the center of Sharjah, a taxi to Dubai (Jumeriah) will be about AED120 each way, it is near the bus station - but I wouldn't fancy going on the buses.
> As for the area, it is quite built up, There is a large green open space and you can walk along the creek from there.
> It's the old Iranian area so there's quite a few museums etc. there too.
> All in all, not the best place to live in Sharjah - that's more Al Fisht - but nor is it the worst.
> ...


Al Jubail Bus station has Dubai buses, can't remember what number. Should only be 5 or 10 dhs to Dubai (allow 1-2 hrs). They're comfortable, and I think they have ladies/family only sections so you can avoid the hot and sweaty bachelors. I'd use them over a taxi for AED 120 if I was on a salary of AED 5000. Probably even if I was on a salary of AED 50,000 cause I'm such a tightwad .

Yeah, not the best place to live in Sharjah (I don't think anywhere is good anyway), but not the worst. Walking around later at night might be uncomfortable to say the least. If you're out late, take a taxi home, or bus+taxi.

Museums and art galleries close by are interesting to visit. Blue Souk is also in that area which tourists all want to see. I fail to see why though, except to take a photo of the dusty blue roof. Lagoon and parks nearby pleasant to look at and walk around. Qanat Al Qasbah a bit further away (long walk or short taxi ride).

RTA website has travel info but is a bit of a pain to navigate, and their wojhati journey planner drives me up the wall ...

http://www.rta.ae/

Ok, here's a timetable. Change the route number in the URL from 301 to 302 to 303 etc to get other timetables.

http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/links/buses/timetable/E305Both.pdf

E301 might get you to start of Dubai Metro at Rashidiya station.


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

People you are amazing!

Thanks for your help  ...for the Sharjah map and Timetables. Unbelievable that they say that a bus just needs around 40mins to go to Al Karama for example^^..


And sure I'll take bus to Dubai instead of paying 120aed for a cab..I am too much for saving my money if there are cheaper ways to do anything 


Hmm so, I cannot wait to see my future boss this WE for talking about further stuff..then I will know more.

Can someone turn the clock for me, wish I would know more already today :tongue1:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

MissLisa said:


> People you are amazing!
> 
> Thanks for your help  ...for the Sharjah map and Timetables. Unbelievable that they say that a bus just needs around 40mins to go to Al Karama for example^^..
> 
> ...


Good luck with your meeting, if i was you I'd jot down a list of questions you'd like to know
eg
Apartment - family only?
Car - Private use?
etc. etc.
That way you know you've covered as many of the bases as you can.

While you're at it try to scrape and extra AED1500 for transport costs (if he's not giving you the vehicle for private use..)


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Good luck with your meeting, if i was you I'd jot down a list of questions you'd like to know
> eg
> Apartment - family only?
> Car - Private use?
> ...


Sure, I have tons of questions to ask..also i still don't know if its 5 or 6 day working week but i expect 6 as its tourism, with changing days off every week...


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

MissLisa said:


> Can someone turn the clock for me, wish I would know more already today :tongue1:


Sure  ...


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, it makes me dizzy


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

MissLisa said:


> Oh, it makes me dizzy


Dubai (or Sharjah) can be like that ... :madgrin:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bonk said:


> Dubai (or Sharjah) can be like that ... :madgrin:


Especially when you're blonde...


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Hehe..am not blonde and by the way, I am sooo ugly noone will ever recognize me


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

MissLisa said:


> Hehe..am not blonde and by the way, I am sooo ugly noone will ever recognize me


You'll be OK in Sharjah then, wearing your Burkha and veil....


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey again!

So, I met COO...

The place is a 4person flat with own bedroom and about 2 or 3 bathrooms in the same building like the office....

I will live with other germans in it...and the street is AL AROUBA Street, So people, who of you knows Sharjah at its best and can give me some impression about this area?

On a map it looks like about 500m to Cornice Street, the port is on the opposite side somehow...

How far is the next beach? Are there some things to explore in the free time? 

Bytheway, car is not provided cause it's just in some cases I will drive a company's car they just wanted to be sure I am willing to drive one if in case they need me to drive..


Bills like water/AC/electricity are included...but not internet. They proposed me to buy an usb-stick to use the internet anywhere. Can anyone give me an "about" price I will have to pay for that each month? Maybe there are also combi-packages like mobile & and usb stick. And hopefully uae will finally decide with RIM for Blackberry still allowed in the country, lol, if not I will need to have a new mobile also :/ but anyway, I think they are on the way to solve the problem (as i also read in the concerning thread).

Thanks for your answers...I will have more questions the next days I guess


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

No more answers...???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Talk about "Me, me, Me..."

Anyway, Al Arouba Street is one of the main thoroughfares through Sharjah, depends where you are as to the accommodation. There are some OK buildings on the Dubai side after the Blue Souk, similarly there are some OK places heading out towards Ajman after the Rotana hotel.

Unfortunately the bit in the middle is traffic clogged and a bit dirty...

Well you did ask!

As for internet, why don't you and your flatmates get an Etisalat WiFi connection in your apartment, it'll be so much cheaper.

Enjoy!


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you Andy for your reponse!

Sure I asked and I wanted honest answers  Don't want any surprises when arriving.

I was thinking of wifi-connection of Etisalat but that will be with a 2 year contract maybe..? But still I don't now any around price for the internet. 500AED will be enough for one month, right?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

MissLisa said:


> Hey again!
> 
> So, I met COO...
> 
> ...


I use an Etisalat mobile broadband connection with USB stick. 1GB costs me 145 dhs per month. And I bought a separate mobile number (AED 75 connection fee) to use it with so I don't have to keep swapping sim card from stick to phone. You can do it with prepaid connection as soon as you arrive, don't need to wait for residence visa. If company buys USB stick that's good, they cost 500-600 dhs otherwise.

Unless you're downloading a lot or watching lots of Youtube videos etc, 1GB should be plenty for average website browsing/email. One thing i've discovered is that staying logged in to Gmail constantly sucks up bandwidth.

Don't know Al Arouba st so can't help you there.


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Bonk for your internet advises. 

1 gig for less than 150aed sounds good..

Am not using gmail and youtube not that often...


----------

